# Factoring Accent Walls Into a Bid



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Since I only do interior, I am often in the position of doing accent walls in homes. Based on the height of the room I have fixed surcharges I add on for each accented section (not necessarily each accented wall). Painting the wall(s) and normal cutting in is already factored into the main bid. This extra is to cover the additional time needed to cut in where the different colors meet, needing another color, more roller covers, more brushes to clean, etc.. Very often they decide on doing this after the bid (or even after the start of the job) so I have a clause on my bid form and in my contract stating my policy and prices just in case. Just curious how some of the rest of you deal with these when bidding. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I have it ironed out before I write a contract, to what extent and how many different colors or accent walls there will be. So I usually don't worry about expressing a number to them for additional things.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

If it's just one wall I give it to them. But I always try to give something extra. Makes for a happy customer :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I have it ironed out before I write a contract, to what extent and how many different colors or accent walls there will be. So I usually don't worry about expressing a number to them for additional things.


I usually try to as well but it seems to be the one thing that most often gets added in later. Many times when I do the bid they are still not decided on having accents or not. I got tired of having to figure it out later and went with the set surcharge policy (allows for two coats - if they choose a red it's likely gonna' be more). Seems to be working but time will tell.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> If it's just one wall I give it to them. But I always try to give something extra. Makes for a happy customer :thumbup:


That's a good point. For me it depends on the scope of the job. If it's fairly big I'll do the same. If it's just a small job consisting of room or two I have to charge. 
Obviously, if I know for sure at the time of the bid it's just factored in. It's the, "Oh by the way, we've been thinking..." ones that can ding you.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

researchhound said:


> "Oh by the way, we've been thinking..." ones that can ding you.


I'm far from a great salesman but I like to set them up with "Sure, that won't cost too much more" :whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

For comparison, It takes me the same amount of time to paint 4 walls in a room as it takes to paint 1 accent wall. 

If the accent wall is painted at the time the other 3 walls are painted, it takes longer to paint the 3 walls vs 4 walls as mentioned above. 

In other words, I can paint an entire bedroom in the time it takes to paint 1 accent wall. The cost for an accent wall is the same as the room. 

If I were to give an accent wall away for free, I may as well just paint another bedroom for free.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

wink wink


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i give them away myself but it sucks when the corners are all jacked up an caulk just wont cut it an you have to reform the 90's on both sides with hot mud etc etc ..........hell of a free gift lol but i do it an at the end ill be like ''you see what i did for you??"' ............


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Did a NC a few years back where every room had at least one accent wall. Some had two or three (are they accent walls then?). There were so many colors in that house . 
The master had three walls _and_ the ceiling done in a color called "Mango Tango" - pretty intense. Then the accent wall was done in "Sangria" (the color's name, not actual Sangria ). Those colors would just bore through your closed eyelids so I figured they had to use those sleeping masks in order to ever get any :sleeping:. That job took forever to complete since there was so much color switching going on. Never felt like I could get going. Been back several times since to change a few of those accent colors.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

every cut-in against a different color adds to my price, if its a bunch of accents that are the same color in different rooms the cost goes down since there are less color changes, I factor all that in for an accurate guestimate


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys... I have this happen often as well. Customer decides they want 1,2,3 accent walls after the original bid..mid paint job.
I charge $10.00 per verticle line. (plus the retail price of the additional product)
So if Ive already charged for a wall in my bid, so it was to be painted anyway... I would add $20 and a gallon of paint for the accent wall.
This price isnt hugely profitable, but Im already their painting... and I cant give away too many things for free. 

Matt


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you guys charge more for deep base accent walls?

I'm thinking about changing my whole scheme. $x for same color or close, 
$x for base 3

$x for base 4

$x for up to 3 colors

$x for up to 6 colors

$x for up to 10 colors

$x for up to 20 colors

$x depending on what kind of soda they have in the fridge, etc...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you guys charge more for deep base accent walls?


I have added a but extra $$$ for deep colors if they are going to require more than 2 coats. I never really thought of it as being related to the base... just more related to the additional time involved. 
Back in the day... (not sure why I have changed this policy) anything that ended up on a "change order" was billed as T&M and the client was given a guess-timate of what it would cost.


Matt


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I usually add an additional 1.5 hours in my production per wall, plus production time, plus paint, and additional sundry if its known at bid. This covers the stop start, waiting for paint to dry etc.etc.If they add one or two during the project, I throw it in., plus paint. If they add a bunch...flat rate as it works out above. I word my contacts and bids, one wall colour per room allowed.

I like feature/ accent walls - not as a money maker, but more of a skill definer and show piece for my next referral client! Beige gets boring fast...

I understand where JP is coming from for production...a little.

I do like the vertical line idea


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you guys charge more for deep base accent walls?
> 
> I'm thinking about changing my whole scheme. $x for same color or close,
> $x for base 3
> ...


I have had a few 3 coats with some BEN 1x bases as of late!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I have had a few 3 coats with some BEN 1x bases as of late!


Great point. Duley noted.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> Hi guys... I have this happen often as well. Customer decides they want 1,2,3 accent walls after the original bid..mid paint job.
> I charge $10.00 per vertical line. (plus the retail price of the additional product)
> So if I've already charged for a wall in my bid, so it was to be painted anyway... I would add $20 and a gallon of paint for the accent wall.
> This price isn't hugely profitable, but Im already their painting... and I cant give away too many things for free.
> ...


Matt, 
Just my opinion but I think you're under pricing yourself on this. I used to have the same attitude as you that since I'm already there, what's the big deal? Then I seriously analyzed what's involved in doing accent walls and I changed my policy.

Like ROOMINADAY, for _add ons_ (accent walls decided on at the time of the bid are always included in the price on my contract) I have a set price based on my hourly rate. For a regular 8' wall I also rate it at 1.5hrs. _per accent wall section_ (a section is defined as no more than two adjoining walls) plus paint. For 10' walls it's 2.0hrs. These both allow for two coats, regardless of the color, but if it takes more than two (such as with reds) the additional coats are T&M. Anything higher than 10', or for challenging areas such as two story foyers, vaulted ceilings, stairwells, etc., I charge straight T&M. These are all surcharges since painting the wall(s) the "main" color is already factored in to the original bid. I also have a simple summary of these charges on my bid form and on my contract so my customers are aware of my policy before they decide to add these in.

As you know, the actual painting is just part of it. When you factor in getting the extra paint, the extra sundries, the time waiting for the adjoining wall paint to dry, the starting and stopping, it doesn't take long for the extra time to mount up. I think $10 per horizontal line seems low when you add up in all those time elements. I've learned that customers who decide to do accent walls are willing to pay a reasonable amount to get that extra element in their rooms. Accent walls are great for people who are hesitant about color. They can safely bring some in to a room and they're an easy thing to change a few years down the road if they decide to redecorate or just get tired of them.

So, don't be afraid to make some money on this part of interior painting. People are willing to pay for it and you certainly deserve to do more than break even doing it. I've never lost a customer (or even had one ever complain) about the extra cost of doing accent walls. Sure, do a free one now and then as a way to say thank you for a big job, to a loyal customer, or to a customer who's given you referrals. By all means, be fair to your customers - but be sure to be fair to yourself as well.

Dan


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Dan... I appreciate the input. So let me see if Im understanding you..
When I do stuff by an hourly rate, I charge $25 per hour.
So if a client added an accent wall that was standard 8'6" high... I would charge (1.5 hrs)$37.50 plus the additional product?
I can live with that.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Matt-In-Henderson said:


> When I do stuff by an hourly rate, I charge $25 per hour.



That is pretty low pricing...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> That is pretty low pricing...


Really?

Maybe the prices in Nevada are lower than other states?

I dont know too many guys, (lic or not) getting much more than that.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I bill at a rate of 64.38 per man hour. It goes up at least 3 percent each year. At 25.00 an hour you are not making money you are making cash flow and not much of it. 25.00 an hour may cover payroll but is not covering overhead, taxes, profit, etc. 
You absolutely need to figure in overhead and profit into every job or you will never be able to grow or really "make" any money.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> I bill at a rate of 64.38 per man hour. It goes up at least 3 percent each year. At 25.00 an hour you are not making money you are making cash flow and not much of it. 25.00 an hour may cover payroll but is not covering overhead, taxes, profit, etc.
> You absolutely need to figure in overhead and profit into every job or you will never be able to grow or really "make" any money.


Im just very relieved you didnt say you billed at 64.10 / hr. I didnt wanna call you a low baller.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I was at 64.10 but bumped it up a little so I could afford my sweet azz 50cc scooter!


----------

